# Browns Canyon - Got water?



## sullyP (Feb 26, 2016)

Down here in Santa Fe wishing for water. Flows for Browns Canyon look doable, I have a 14'5" oar frame, will this be passable or too tight? I haven't rowed Browns before so looking for some intel. Thanks!


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't do it in an oar rig. Im guessing it can be done but its technical and the flow is sooo low right now. Guarantee your pushing your boat off rocks non stop. I have a 13' and I question doing it while paddling, I mean its possible, but is it worth it....


----------



## sullyP (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey @Treswright3, thanks so much for your feedback. I was afraid this might be the case. I'm from Montana and bought my boat up there, now that I live in NM it always seems just a bit to big! Fingers crossed for more water next year. Thank you!!


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Flow is nearly 700. I don't find that to be too low for a 14' oar frame. I will admit you'll get hung up a couple of times but its not a shit show if you reasonably know the lines. Once you start seeing a 5 in front of the flow, that's when I'd put away the oar frame.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

that's plenty of water if you like technical rowing and have the skills.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

I did two days in Browns Canyon about 10 days ago at 750 cfs. Yes, there were a lot of rocks to avoid and constant reading of the river required, but I had a blast and wouldn't hesitate to do it at 700.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

It's fine. Ya it's bony but there is plenty of room for a 14' boat with oars, of course depending on experience, it's not an easy run. If you are pushing your boat off rocks non stop, perhaps you should head over to Glenwood Springs.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Agreed...just ran it R2 today in a Hyside Mini-Max (first time out in in it) and agree that there is room for a small to medium sized Oar rig down there.

I've heard of some bored guides who got a 16' Avon Pro oar rig down Browns at 350cfs... your results may vary.


----------



## grin1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I didn't take my 16' Avon Pro bucket boat down Browns at 350, but my wife and I did take it at 675. Yes, its bony, but coming from the north and mountain, freestone rivers, you likely have the experience to dodge, duck, dive, dip, and dodge! I'd go for it and have a blast doing so!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

It's 4th of July at browns. The amount of boats in the river this week should displace enough water to raise the river lvl. It may be at 680 but the gauge will show 8 feet in nathrop.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

NoCo said:


> It's 4th of July at browns. The amount of boats in the river this week should displace enough water to raise the river lvl. It may be at 680 but the gauge will show 8 feet in nathrop.


That's a good one, NoCo. 

But seriously, I've seen a petite river guide run a heavily loaded 16' gear boat supporting guides and a family of 4 launch from Johnson Village running all the way to Canon City at about 600 cfs.

It can be done. It's a lot more technical than at 1000 cfs, and you will seldom have water splashing into the boat, but it can be done.

-AH


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm actually running in my oar rig on Sunday if anyone wants to join. Thinking RMOC to Stone Bridge.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't say you can't make it down. You most certainly can. Didn't feel the need to say it's ok like the 8 replies before me did.


----------

